# Proof of funds in Spanish bank



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone know what is required to prove the amount of funds in a Spanish bank to satisfy signing on the resident register. Is a form available to download and if so which one? Is this then taken to the bank for signing or will the bank issue a signed document.

Thanks for any info you may have.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

I am with La Caixa and their on line banking system has the option of producing a certificate specifically for this purpose. It's a PDF, I printed it out and it was accepted as proof of funds. There was a charge, I think 15 euros.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

I went into my bank told them what I wanted and they wrote a letter for me there and then.This was Santander bank in Estepona.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Jumar said:


> Does anyone know what is required to prove the amount of funds in a Spanish bank to satisfy signing on the resident register. Is a form available to download and if so which one? Is this then taken to the bank for signing or will the bank issue a signed document.
> 
> Thanks for any info you may have.


All I took was enough bank statements to show I had a regular income. That was accepted. 

Steve


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Does anyone know what proof Sabadell should provide? Our bank manager misunderstood and produced a certificate which simply stated that we have an account. It had nothing about funds. I need to go back and clarify with him - is there a specific name for this form/letter that I can tell him?

Also, we were told we need proof of 710 euros each, per month. Is this all, or do you also need a lump sum? If so, how much? 

Thanks


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

It must have gone up, I've always read on here it's 600€ each per month each person and some say 12k in the bank for two people.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Roy C said:


> It must have gone up, I've always read on here it's 600€ each per month each person and some say 12k in the bank for two people.


There's no official figure - & it can vary region to region - even day to day in the same office! .

I know someone who was asked for 10k per person (funds in the bank, no regular income) in Dénia in 2015. 

Last year, someone else I know had to have 7k showing as funds - also in Dénia.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I suppose the monthly amount being asked for may have been increased because the Spanish minimum wage has been increased by 8% from the beginning of this month, and I think the original amount was loosely based (although not set down in writing as it was supposed to be assessed on an individual basis) on that. The new minimum wage is €707 per month so that seems to tie in.


http://www.salariominimo.es/2017.html


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes, that's right. I did ask if it had gone up, and the lady said, it was 640 euros (or around there) and has now gone up.

I also hope that the fact we pay ourselves (via Transferwise each month) will not be an issue, but I suppose if the bank just produces a letter or certificate saying that the required amount has been deposited each month, that should suffice.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It was originally based on the minimum Spanish "welfare" pension, as that was the only way around EU rules which state that you cannot ask a foreign national to need a greater income than you expect a national to live on.It used to be 432€/month

According to the government 
" The possession of resources that are more than the amount established each year by the State General Budgets Act “Ley de Presupuestos Generales de Estado” that justifies the right to receive non-contributory benefits, taking into account the interested persons’ personal and family circumstances, will be regarded as sufficient proof to meet this requirement"

So if you look up the “Ley de Presupuestos Generales de Estado” it'll tell you the min welfare amount.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Tried googling it Gus but got nowhere


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

We are using an agency/SNIP to do this. They do this stuff all the same, so I'm pretty sure the 700 euros plus change is correct.

Edit:
This is what I got when I googled.
http://elprogreso.galiciae.com/noti...-el-salario-minimo-7076-euros-por-decreto-ley

El Gobierno ha planteado este jueves a sindicatos y patronal una subida del salario mínimo interprofesional (SMI) para 2017 del 8%, 52,4 euros más, lo que lo eleva a 707,6 euros al mes, y que se aprobará este viernes en Consejo de Ministros por real decreto ley, según fuentes sindicales.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well technically my income won't be that high but I will still give it a go

Bottom line if they say no I cannot see how it will affect me in the slightest

I will of course fully comply with tax registration but alas I can see me living there comfortably, paying all taxes, local rates my healthcare etc( own so no rent or non res tax)- and 6 figure sum in the bank-but technically not allowed on the foreigner register because I couldnt afford to live there!!!

That's life


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Apologies for back to back posts but something's just dawned on me!!!!!!

Does it matter where the €1400 that's paid into your Spanish account each month comes from?

Thanks for any responses


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Apologies for back to back posts but something's just dawned on me!!!!!!
> 
> Does it matter where the €1400 that's paid into your Spanish account each month comes from?
> 
> Thanks for any responses


No it doesn't - and the stupid thing is that it can be the SAME 1400€ EACH month. 

Pay it in, draw it out, pay it in, .....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Tried googling it Gus but got nowhere


but did you write in Kiribati or Gilbertese? If neither than that was your problem.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> No it doesn't - and the stupid thing is that it can be the SAME 1400€ EACH month.
> 
> Pay it in, draw it out, pay it in, .....



Excellent. 

Though to be honest you really stole my thunder!!! 

I thought I was the first to devise this devious charade!!!!

My cunning plan was instead of putting €100k in my Spanish acct in one go from my UK account-send €2000 a month 

How many months in a row do they want to see money has been sent?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Though to be honest you really stole my thunder!!!
> 
> ...


Not sure - maybe 12 or 18, depends on which office you are dealing with and whether you use brown envelopes.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Couldn't be 12/18 Baldi?

Surely you're meant to do it after 3 months????


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Couldn't be 12/18 Baldi?
> 
> Surely you're meant to do it after 3 months????


Yes, you have to start putting the money in before you come, ideally from birth so that you build up your credit rating. It is a sort of reverse of buying your way in on credit, so that when you arrive you only have to get the rest of your paperwork done to get on the register *within* 3 months not *after*.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Couldn't be 12/18 Baldi?
> 
> Surely you're meant to do it after 3 months????


Yes, it's within 90 days if you intend staying in Spain, not afterwards.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

So is there a prescribed timeframe for which you should be paying in the 700 each month?

It doesn't make sense to me . So if you had an income of 2000 a month and started it 2/3 months before moving to Spain that would be refused???

Don't really get this

For example

I go to them with proof of 2000 for past 3 months

They say no, we need 10 months

I say ok I will come back in 10 months to apply again-that's then ok?

Doesn't make sense


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> So is there a prescribed timeframe for which you should be paying in the 700 each month?
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me . So if you had an income of 2000 a month and started it 2/3 months before moving to Spain that would be refused???
> 
> ...


Watch out for:;


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I have met more than my match with you Baldi!!!!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> I have met more than my match with you Baldi!!!!!!


The moral is: if you pull legs, be prepared for your own to be pulled.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Tried googling it Gus but got nowhere


Seguridad Socialensioners


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi all

Just to update this thread where I asked some questions, and I now have the answers!

So we duly went off to Denia for our appointment, and we walked out with our residency cards 15 mins later.

This is what they wanted (we are living here, but we have our own business based in the UK, and my husband flies out there about once per month; we pay ourselves random amounts every month via Transferwise).

- passport photos
- a letter from the bank which simply stated our "income" (i.e. deposits) over the past 3 months.
- a certificate showing fully paid up medical care each for the year (our policies cost 853 euros each)
- original passports
- our NIE numbers


Now, we had an agency put together our paperwork as we heard that every different town has their own requirements - and in fact, even on the website where you can book your own appointment it says that you need your Padron certificate but we did not.

In our location (Javea/Denia) we did not need:
- Padron certificate
- Proof of abode (escritura or rental agreement)

In terms of health insurance, you need a certificate (in Spanish) from your health insurance including the period in which you are covered (1 year, must include “from…(date) …. Until …(date) ….”) and also must include this sentence:
"cobertura integral médica, quirúrgicas hospitalaria"

For the proof of income, they don't ask for a statement, just a letter from the bank, so they don't look at where the deposits originate from (one of my constant questions, as I was worried they'd expect to see a bacs transfer or something like that). So transferring the money to pay the health insurance formed part of our 'income' which was taken into account when the bank manager wrote our letter. The *average * over 3 months should come to around 710 euros per month each - i.e. it does not need to be a steady amount each month.

I hope that helps someone else.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh, and I forgot to add - after we received our 'green cards', we had to go back to the bank so they could make a photo copy and remove us from the non-residents tax. (For this, they needed the Padron certificate as well as the residency card)


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats on becoming officially Spanish resident before the UK invokes article 50.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

It's different here in Lorca no photos necessary but wanted Padron!


----------

